# Any VTC4/5 LG or anything that will allow me to 0.05ohm??



## whatalotigot

Hi guys,

Since iv gotten into dripping iv been looking for sony vtc 4/5 or similar, I like to build coils and cloud chase and cant do that with E-fest. I need to build in the 0.05 area. Who has or where can i order from to get batteries capable?? 

Thanks


----------



## Natheer Mallick

I'm really interested to see what responses you get


----------



## johan

whatalotigot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Since iv gotten into dripping iv been looking for sony vtc 4/5 or similar, I like to build coils and cloud chase and cant do that with E-fest. I need to build in the 0.05 area. Who has or where can i order from to get batteries capable??
> 
> Thanks



You talking over 80A! good luck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

I know Vape King has VTC4's in stock, VTC5's are near impossible to get hold of.

Heres a link: http://vapeking.co.za/sony-vtc4-2100mah-flat-top-30a.html

Personally, ive done a bit of cloud chasing myself, and I can tell you its not all about "how low can you go". If your lungs and lips cant handle it, there is no point going so low. Also, super sub-ohming like that becomes a bit dangerous. Equipment is also important, so have a look into that too.

Id say start witl a 0.2 build and get your technique right. when you get good, start dropping.


----------



## VandaL

I was gonna suggest Ultravaping because I received a msg from them saying they had gotten stock of 1000 vtc5's authentic but I see they are sold out again. I have purchased 18 from them and they all work amazingly well (only have 10 atm waiting for SAPO to deliver the other 8 for like 2 months )

EDIT: http://www.powerstream.com/18650-high-discharge-rate.htm these guys have authentics but WOW their price has skyrocketed, a few months back they were going for $17. I have never purchased from them because they will only ship to SA with Fedex due to shipping laws and I think Fedex was something like $180 to SA.


----------



## Arthster

0.05?  what does your coils look like? You can basically just put a straight piece of Kanthol between the two post. 

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL

Arthster said:


> 0.05?  what does your coils look like? You can basically just put a straight piece of Kanthol between the two post.
> 
> View attachment 17808​


I would venture a guess, parallel 20g or 22g could easily do that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

VandaL said:


> I would venture a guess, parallel 20g or 22g could easily do that.



I cant wait for the day that I can hit 0.5 ohm without my Mod having a blinking light freak-out. now you guys are talking 0.05... I would take a guess then. skip the 18650 go for a UB121100-40603 thats about 110 Amps

http://www.batterystuff.com/batteries/rv-marine/agm/UB121100-40603.html



I see a new mod on the horizon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Oliver Barry said:


> I know Vape King has VTC4's in stock, VTC5's are near impossible to get hold of.
> 
> Heres a link: http://vapeking.co.za/sony-vtc4-2100mah-flat-top-30a.html
> 
> Personally, ive done a bit of cloud chasing myself, and I can tell you its not all about "how low can you go". If your lungs and lips cant handle it, there is no point going so low. Also, super sub-ohming like that becomes a bit dangerous. Equipment is also important, so have a look into that too.
> 
> Id say start witl a 0.2 build and get your technique right. when you get good, start dropping.



Lol buddy I run a .2ohm setup as my daily vape, I subohm with no problem and I drip 12mg on a setup like that.
my coils also look like this...






My Most recent build. 

I know subohming... My question was WHERE TO GET A SAFER BATTERY... So I can go to 0.05 ohm on 26650 for max cloud chase. Thanks


----------



## whatalotigot

VandaL said:


> I would venture a guess, parallel 20g or 22g could easily do that.



I go spiraled wire. so 3x 24g flattened parallel with a 24g claptoned with 30g or something crazy... these build can go as low as 0.05

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

whatalotigot said:


> Lol buddy I run a .2ohm setup as my daily vape, I subohm with no problem and I drip 12mg on a setup like that.
> my coils also look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Most recent build.
> 
> I know subohming... My question was WHERE TO GET A SAFER BATTERY... So I can go to 0.05 ohm on 26650 for max cloud chase. Thanks



. That looks flippen awesome. Very nice coil work there.


----------



## Arthster

How would you wrap those coils, just normal kanthol and then moer it with a hammer?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Don't worry buddy I know your Vape level. You can do it. I've built down to 0.07 with my vtc4/5 and had no problems. Not like your firing a torch or anything. It's just a little time bomb we're playing with right haha. The pulse on the vtc's are 60A and the pulse on the 26650 efests are 64A. So imo not worth it. I have a duel parallel 22g at like 0.09 atm. Sweet sweet sweeeet is all I can say


----------



## Gazzacpt

whatalotigot said:


> Lol buddy I run a .2ohm setup as my daily vape, I subohm with no problem and I drip 12mg on a setup like that.
> my coils also look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Most recent build.
> 
> I know subohming... My question was WHERE TO GET A SAFER BATTERY... So I can go to 0.05 ohm on 26650 for max cloud chase. Thanks


Regulated dual battery mod or a car battery.

You cannot vape safely at 0.05 ohms on any 18650's currently available.

0.05 ohms would draw 84A on a full charge. 

Max pulse amp rating on a VTC5 is 60A.

The question now is, how much do you like your face in its current configuration?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Gazzacpt said:


> Regulated dual battery mod or a car battery.
> 
> You cannot vape safely at 0.05 ohms on any 18650's currently available.
> 
> 0.05 ohms would draw 84A on a full charge.
> 
> Max pulse amp rating on a VTC5 is 60A.
> 
> The question now is, how much do you like your face in its current configuration?



Yes I know this. U run 18650 at the present time down to .15ohm But Am getting a 26650 setup now and need to purchase 26650 batteries.. I would say vtc4 would do ok.. even .09ohm or .11 ohm is ok to chase. 

@Yusuf Cape Vaper you saying go for vtc4/5 26650 then?? where can I make a order...


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

whatalotigot said:


> Yes I know this. U run 18650 at the present time down to .15ohm But Am getting a 26650 setup now and need to purchase 26650 batteries.. I would say vtc4 would do ok.. even .09ohm or .11 ohm is ok to chase.
> 
> @Yusuf Cape Vaper you saying go for vtc4/5 26650 then?? where can I make a order...


No I'm saying go for the vtcs before you go for a 26650. Or the Samsung 25r. You don't need the 0.05. But if you're getting a 26650 setup (sorry just saw that) then get the purple efest. That's 64A pulse. I don't like Efests at all and don't even Vape below 0.2 with them so I would say just go down to 0.1  that is enough in some cases. I also remember that you blow with standard top caps. No standard topcap (in our market) is enough for blowing. You need to modify them. That's why the Stillare is perfect. A 22m pipe fitting fits nice and snug on it.





Airflow bro!!


----------



## whatalotigot

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> No I'm saying go for the vtcs before you go for a 26650. Or the Samsung 25r. You don't need the 0.05. But if you're getting a 26650 setup (sorry just saw that) then get the purple efest. That's 64A pulse. I don't like Efests at all and don't even Vape below 0.2 with them so I would say just go down to 0.1  that is enough in some cases. I also remember that you blow with standard top caps. No standard topcap (in our market) is enough for blowing. You need to modify them. That's why the Stillare is perfect. A 22m pipe fitting fits nice and snug on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airflow bro!!



Sweet. Im gonna get VTC4 for my 18650 and then get the 26650 and get vtc and efest anyways. I will give them a try... and YES i saw ur custom top. I am accually in the process of getting my own tops made for both 18650 and 26650 sizes.. Ull be the first to receive one as that plumbing pipe looks dirty as F

Im just really sick of being limited to building .2ohm setups and want to chuck more. esp with the 64a available. Cannot Wait!!!!


----------



## Gazzacpt

For me 26650 doesn't make sense. I have to walk around with a massive pv and not that much inprovement in battery life or amp draw.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

whatalotigot said:


> Sweet. Im gonna get VTC4 for my 18650 and then get the 26650 and get vtc and efest anyways. I will give them a try... and YES i saw ur custom top. I am accually in the process of getting my own tops made for both 18650 and 26650 sizes.. Ull be the first to receive one as that plumbing pipe looks dirty as F
> 
> Im just really sick of being limited to building .2ohm setups and want to chuck more. esp with the 64a available. Cannot Wait!!!!


 
Lmao it was clean bro. Patina is a ***** hahaha. But yeah shoot one my way when you get them!


----------



## VandaL

I wish I had coil building skills. I watch twisted messes vids and am like hurrrr durr purdy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

whatalotigot said:


> Lol buddy I run a .2ohm setup as my daily vape, I subohm with no problem and I drip 12mg on a setup like that.
> my coils also look like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Most recent build.
> 
> I know subohming... My question was WHERE TO GET A SAFER BATTERY... So I can go to 0.05 ohm on 26650 for max cloud chase. Thanks



Yoh Yoh Yoh... Sorry man, didn't realize you were so super hardcore!!! Dripping 12mg, to must have a throat and lungs of steel! 

Carry on mate, make us chasers proud!!!


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk


----------



## whatalotigot

Gazzacpt said:


> For me 26650 doesn't make sense. I have to walk around with a massive pv and not that much inprovement in battery life or amp draw.



35A vs 64A is a massive difference.. The 26650 is purely for cloud chasing performance and cloud comps. Its not really a daily carry around although I would drag this thing along to a few places.

I have played around with some very low coils I built with Nickle. I built a 0.01ohm Clapton and took it down to VapeMOB where we put it on a Efest 26650 and we pulsed it. The coil heated up like mad. it was crazy. 

After continuous firing the battery wasnt even warm. (Yes We had the efest battery bomb bag present for this, The brave man @Nimbus_Cloud was firing the mod.) Eventually we actually melted the coil. But the battery was totally fine, No voltage change. No heating up. Nothing. 




The 0.01ohm clapton I built with nickle outer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## whatalotigot

@Oliver Barry If you are a cloud chaser we WILL meet soon. And as for my lungs, years of training i say.

Watch my space here for some cool things to come for the chasers!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

That is interesting information that @whatalotigot, I am feeling allot more comfortable with my efest's


----------



## Gazzacpt

whatalotigot said:


> 35A vs 64A is a massive difference.. The 26650 is purely for cloud chasing performance and cloud comps. Its not really a daily carry around although I would drag this thing along to a few places.
> 
> I have played around with some very low coils I built with Nickle. I built a 0.01ohm Clapton and took it down to VapeMOB where we put it on a Efest 26650 and we pulsed it. The coil heated up like mad. it was crazy.
> 
> After continuous firing the battery wasnt even warm. (Yes We had the efest battery bomb bag present for this, The brave man @Nimbus_Cloud was firing the mod.) Eventually we actually melted the coil. But the battery was totally fine, No voltage change. No heating up. Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 0.01ohm clapton I built with nickle outer.


Ok just gonna leave this here

0.01ohms @ lets say 3.7V thats a fully charged bat with a bit of voltage drop in the batt and mod accounted for ( 4.2 - 0.5)

You vaping at about 1370W and 370A

Even if that 26650 is correctly marked for 64A I would not want to be in the same room as that setup. But thats just me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

I am to much of a noob to add value to this thread, All I will add is please be careful bud, we kinda like you .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

It takes a lot to burst a battery, after about a minute of shorting on the battery it will start to swell, then it will start leaking acid, after about minutes it will start to burst open. then only explode. With that kinda time on your hands I could probably save my atty and take my mod to my black bin before any serious injury is caused. But like I said the battery from that test we did was efest and didnt even get warm on the 0.01ohm coil build. Confusing. But facts are facts.


----------



## Andre

whatalotigot said:


> It takes a lot to burst a battery, after about a minute of shorting on the battery it will start to swell, then it will start leaking acid, after about minutes it will start to burst open. then only explode. With that kinda time on your hands I could probably save my atty and take my mod to my black bin before any serious injury is caused. But like I said the battery from that test we did was efest and didnt even get warm on the 0.01ohm coil build. Confusing. But facts are facts.


Facts are also that some batteries have exploded with bad results. One in the middle of a vape meet. That is why batteries have specifications.


----------



## WHeunis

whatalotigot said:


> It takes a lot to burst a battery, after about a minute of shorting on the battery it will start to swell, then it will start leaking acid, after about minutes it will start to burst open. then only explode. With that kinda time on your hands I could probably save my atty and take my mod to my black bin before any serious injury is caused. But like I said the battery from that test we did was efest and didnt even get warm on the 0.01ohm coil build. Confusing. But facts are facts.



Some guy who had his tube almost explode in his pocket or hands, but subsequently had just enough time to throw it into the crowds... that guy would like a word with you.

Jokes aside, you're welcome to scout around the forum, where many videos have been posted about exploding batteries.
Some batteries, yes, it takes minutes to even start venting.
Other batteries... you pretty much have 5 seconds before you lose.

Ohm's law says youre playing with fire on that 0.05 ohm.
And I don't expect much sympathy is due your way if anything ever should go wrong.
But have it your way...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## whatalotigot

So does anyone know where I can get a 26650 vtc4/5?


----------



## Arthster

Nope sorry bud, No idea.


----------



## WHeunis

whatalotigot said:


> So does anyone know where I can get a 26650 vtc4/5?



Haven't seen anyone selling them anywhere. Not to say they don't exist or something...

But the 26650 VTC's are not very good. Compared to the 18650's, they lack in many departments.
As much as I can gather the 26650's are rated for 50A pulse, so you would still not be safely firing that low.

As far as my knowledge goes, there is no available IMR battery in any available size that will output even closely enough for this (well below 0.1ohm) to EVER be safe.







At freshly charged:

4.2v / 0.01ohm = 420A (1764W)
4.2v / 0.05ohm = 84A (352.8W)


Some LIPO batteries can keep up with below 0.1 ohm, such as the one that goes into that ViciousAnt 260W mod (named Variant if memory serves).
Even though I don't think that battery specifically can do it...


----------



## whatalotigot

WHeunis said:


> Haven't seen anyone selling them anywhere. Not to say they don't exist or something...
> 
> But the 26650 VTC's are not very good. Compared to the 18650's, they lack in many departments.
> As much as I can gather the 26650's are rated for 50A pulse, so you would still not be safely firing that low.
> 
> As far as my knowledge goes, there is no available IMR battery in any available size that will output even closely enough for this (well below 0.1ohm) to EVER be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At freshly charged:
> 
> 4.2v / 0.01ohm = 420A (1764W)
> 4.2v / 0.05ohm = 84A (352.8W)
> 
> 
> Some LIPO batteries can keep up with below 0.1 ohm, such as the one that goes into that ViciousAnt 260W mod (named Variant if memory serves).
> Even though I don't think that battery specifically can do it...



Agreed, I think im going to scrap the idea of using a vtc 26650 and just go for the efests that can build down just abit lower then .1ohm

The efest is a 64A and at 0.07-0.09 can be quite safe accually. I wouldnt want to vape on a 0.01 anyways (even though the test we did showed no battery problems..) For cloud comps im sure anything around 0.07 - 0.09ohm would be just amazing at 64A. at 0.07ohm using 60A at 4.2v.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn

whatalotigot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Since iv gotten into dripping iv been looking for sony vtc 4/5 or similar, I like to build coils and cloud chase and cant do that with E-fest. I need to build in the 0.05 area. Who has or where can i order from to get batteries capable??
> 
> Thanks


0.06 is about the lowest you can go with the 26650's from efest, they have constant discharge rate of 32A but you can burst for 7 seconds op to 64 amps. and 0.06 is right on the limit of these coming in on 61.67

I would not recommend going lower than that... you can however try running two bats in parallel that but keep in mind that that will also increase your voltage...


----------



## JW Flynn

whatalotigot said:


> Agreed, I think im going to scrap the idea of using a vtc 26650 and just go for the efests that can build down just abit lower then .1ohm
> 
> The efest is a 64A and at 0.07-0.09 can be quite safe accually. I wouldnt want to vape on a 0.01 anyways (even though the test we did showed no battery problems..) For cloud comps im sure anything around 0.07 - 0.09ohm would be just amazing at 64A. at 0.07ohm using 60A at 4.2v.


come in 3rd in the recent cloud chasing comp with a 0.1 ohm on the dot


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

JW Flynn said:


> 0.06 is about the lowest you can go with the 26650's from efest, they have constant discharge rate of 32A but you can burst for 7 seconds op to 64 amps. and 0.06 is right on the limit of these coming in on 61.67
> 
> I would not recommend going lower than that... you can however try running two bats in parallel that but keep in mind that that will also increase your voltage...


Series will increase your voltage. I don't know of running in parallel on a tube mod. Parallel increases mah and amp load as far as I know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot

awesome stuff. Efest and down to 0.06 it is for me then... 



JW Flynn said:


> come in 3rd in the recent cloud chasing comp with a 0.1 ohm on the dot


If you aint first, you're last  

Will post up a nice setup pic and video of cloud once this setup of mine is ready


----------

